# One solution for making dowels



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reveiw looks like a winner


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

That is really cool technique. I am a big fan of Veritas tools, though pricey, they are usually worth it.
The brace drill is exactly like one my dad had and I used it as a child.
That drill, a hand plane and an eggbeater drill all disappeared from my parent's home after he died. Stupid to be sentimental, but I fooled around with those tools as a kid and thought I would wind up with them.
Now I am slowly building up tools and a shop with my 8yr old son and I promise everything to him.
Sorry to digress this thread, thanks for the pics


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have one of these. It works as you describe. However, I find that the dowel produced is quite rough and a fair amount of sanding is required to make a smooth dowel. I also find that the tool produces something smaller than the 3/8" dowel it is suppose to produce. I've always used mine with a power drill that I run quite slow.

I only use this on the rare occasions that I cannot buy a dowel in the wood I desire. This is the only way (other than the lathe) I know of to get an exotic wood dowel.

I consider it an okay tool, but I would not give it 5 stars.


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Another method is to use a roundover router bit on the router table. Cut a piece of stock square to the diameter you need, then use a bit with a radius one half the size. Set the bit height and fence and then ease the stock into the bit starting and stopping the cuts short of the ends to leave them square. Rotate and repeat for all sides. Cut the square ends off and you have a dowel or any wood you want. Whiteside sells 1/8", 3/16, 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2" roundovers to produce 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 3/4, and 1" dowels.


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

I just got this and thought I'd add a quick note to this conversation rather than doing a separate review. I love this thing! I bought it after I couldn't get results from their dowel former (of the type with the plate you pound an oversized rod through).

I'd give this 5/5 for sure. The first two rods I tried didn't work well. The pieces I was drilling through the tool actually both broke so it didn't seem good at first. I think the issue was that per the instructions it is important that the blade is skewed slightly so it is tighter to the mouth closer to the outfeed side. Once I did that and flattened the back of the blade and honed it I got great results. With some adjustment on the skew I'm actually getting results in mahogany that don't need any sanding afterwards. Anyone having issues should sharpen the blade and play with the skew. A minor change in skew really changes the results - from the rod jamming and getting completely stuck to nice smooth results. I can make a perfect 24" dowel in about 5 - 10 seconds. I'm really impressed. I'd say it took 15 minutes of honing and 5 minutes of fine tuning the skew.

Regarding the comment above that the result is smaller than 3/8ths I didn't have that issue but I would also note that the blade is adjustable so that should not be a problem. In testing sizing I've been able to adjust mine to get dowels from slightly under or over 3/8 thickness (by at least 0.01" but could probably do more if I wanted to).

Awesome tool.


----------

